# 6.3e



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

For those, like me, that don't visit the other forum regularly:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=361919

The software update is to address:

* System lockups when there are more then 200 messages
* Improvements on season passes


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You really need to get out more.  Lots of good stuff happening on the other forums.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

newsposter said:


> ...The software update is to address:
> 
> * System lockups when there are more then 200 messages...


Hmmm.

If 6.3a/b/c/d had worked, I would have left my phone line plugged in and wouldn't HAVE OVER 200 MESSAGES!!  (nearing the magic 365, BTW).

I guess this means I should go ahead and delete them (grrrrr!)


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

So has anyone actually got 6.3e installed yet? My HR10 locked up again overnight and I don't have 200 messages on it!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I installed it manually on 2 of my 3 HR10-250s, no particular problems. I'll do the 3rd as soon as I get some of this rumored "free time" as it is not on the network at the moment.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

plugged in phone line over weekend and nothing

however for the fun of it i rebooted and it locked up so i had to pull the plug. It was receiving but not responding to commands

I just want the ToDo list jump to stop. flipping thru the pages and having it jump back to page one or bonging and refusing to move at all sucks


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Todd said:


> So has anyone actually got 6.3e installed yet? My HR10 locked up again overnight and I don't have 200 messages on it!


Got 6.3e installed on 8/22/07. Seems to be operating fine.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Sep 1, 2000)

6.3e installed for me last night (8/23). All seems fine.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

All is well with mine.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I must be the odd man out. I caked a drive with 3.1f and it worked perfectly. I left the phone line attached and 6.3e installed. Freezing problems ever since. I intend to recake back to 3.1f over the weekend and ignore the message threats.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I doubt it is 6.3e itself, but the fact that the install uses the secondary partition. That partition may have some bad sectors which created a corrupted 6.3e image. Thus a bad install.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm with LlamaLarry on results. Sliced to 6.3e, patched tivoapp, all previous hacks are working fine on both machines. Between TySuiteJ, mfs_ftp, MovieLoader, TiVoWebPlus, EndPadPlus and GoToMyDVR, I'd say I've got all the announced TiVo enhancements offer and more.

Oh yeah, normal TiVo functionality is fine as well.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> I doubt it is 6.3e itself, but the fact that the install uses the secondary partition. That partition may have some bad sectors which created a corrupted 6.3e image. Thus a bad install.


Any solution other than back to 3.1f?


----------



## jvessey (Jan 1, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I doubt it is 6.3e itself, but the fact that the install uses the secondary partition. That partition may have some bad sectors which created a corrupted 6.3e image. Thus a bad install.


If this is true, what is the remedy?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i finally got it..hope it fixes my 8 second skip problem


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

Here we go again. NOT EVERYTHING IS A BAD HARD DRIVE SECTOR. 10 bucks says that if you image the same drive with 3.1.5f you won't have the lockups anymore. I can't speak for 6.3e but I had nothing but repeated problems and lockups with 6.3a//b/c and even listened to bad advice and bought a new drive. The problems went away only after going back to 3.1.5f.

Anyone having lockups with 6.3c still having lockups with 6.3e?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Okay, but could it be that the re-image gets put on the good partition? Let's leave this for others that have more experience answer this partition situation. 

I have not had any problems with any for the 6.x versions. How do you explain that?


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

Must we go through this again? 

You may not be in the same geography or have the same ota channels or maybe you don't flip through channels the same way others do. Or maybe you have suggestiosn turned off. My direct experience is extreme stuttering, lockups, and reboots with 6.3a/b/c with OTA in SoCal. 

I will even concede that there is a chance (although small) that it could even be a bad hard drive sector. Without proper troubleshooting however, just saying that it's a bad hard drive sector is just plain bad advice.

Here's what i did in sequence,

Old drive with 3.1.5f - no problems
Old drive with 6.3a/b/c - constant, stuttering, lockups, reboots
New Drive with 6.3a/b/c - stuttering, lockups, reboots
Old drive back to 3.1.5f - no problems

I could keep troubleshooting, but I got tired of imaging my drives over and over to find the the problem and 3.1.5f seems to work like a champ.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I forced a call yesterday and got the pending restart, rebooted, and now have 6.3e. All was well until last night I tried changing the channel and the screen went black for a little while then came back and it then rebooted in the middle of a recording. Argh!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Were you changing to an OTA channel or from one?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

last night we had severe storms for hours so lost signal..my wife was watching big brother after dark and it went out....just went to snow, then dark green, then snow..then dark green....said the 6.3e machine locked up and didnt respond to any remote commands at all ...had to pull the plug. Is this just typical storm activity or E related?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

JimSpence said:


> Were you changing to an OTA channel or from one?


I had just gone back to live from a show that was being recorded then punched in the channel number of an OTA channel. I think it was previously on another OTA channel.


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

Has anyone verified that 6.3e still stops recording new shows when the disk is full (which is the normal state if you have suggestions on)?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

On my HR10-250 I've been having the slow/no reponse to the remote, freezing and reboot situation which is reproduceable whenever I tune to one particular digital OTA station and then try to tune away. Does not occur with any other local digital station.

I spoke with the Chief Engineer at the station and he says they have made no additions or deletions to the data stream lately but they did have a power failure about two weeks ago that forced the reboot of the digital encoder.

My receiver updated from 3.15 to 6.3e during this time and I started having problems so I have no real proof the station's signal may have anything to do with my problems it could just be 6.3e. Just another piece in the puzzle.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jgjackson said:


> Has anyone verified that 6.3e still stops recording new shows when the disk is full (which is the normal state if you have suggestions on)?


sugg. are always turned on for me...so far no issues with shows not recording


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've had 2 reboots since e...unknown if related to it or not though. I am on UPS so it cant be power issues.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

newsposter said:


> last night we had severe storms for hours so lost signal..my wife was watching big brother after dark and it went out....just went to snow, then dark green, then snow..then dark green....said the 6.3e machine locked up and didnt respond to any remote commands at all ...had to pull the plug. Is this just typical storm activity or E related?


We had some heavy rains and was getting a lot of pixelation (a recorded show). It got to a point where some of the screen went green and then it rebooted. This was repeatable at the same spot. It had never done this before during rain fade and the resulting pixelation, so I think it's a new bug with 'e'.


----------



## shanman14 (Jul 7, 2003)

I've had multiple problems, only since 6.3e. Lock ups requiring me to unplug the unit, failed reboots where the system reboots iteself in the middle of the first reboot. Weird stuff.


----------



## arneycl (Dec 10, 2004)

Can someone tell me how do you get a HR10-250 to go back to a previous version like 3.1? I have 6.3E now. 

Also, IF I ever get it back to 3.1 can someone explain how I get the Guide to update without having to plug in the phone line, therefore, risking the chance of getting the unit updated to 6.3E again?

Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

can't help you except to say guide data comes thru the satellite so no phone line needed for that. Also as you probably already know you can't order PPV thru the remote if you keep line unplugged. 

If you search instacake i think that's what you need but i've never done it


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

newsposter said:


> can't help you except to say guide data comes thru the satellite so no phone line needed for that.


You can still purchase Instantcake 3.1f either by download or CD. Once you get your computer configured, "caking" your harddrive takes less than 10 minutes and you're back to probably the most stable, but slower, software version.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> * Improvements on season passes


What improvements were made?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jon J said:


> You can still purchase Instantcake 3.1f either by download or CD. Once you get your computer configured, "caking" your harddrive takes less than 10 minutes and you're back to probably the most stable, but slower, software version.


if someone could figure out how to revert but keep all your old stuff i bet they would make a fortune


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> We had some heavy rains and was getting a lot of pixelation (a recorded show). It got to a point where some of the screen went green and then it rebooted. This was repeatable at the same spot. It had never done this before during rain fade and the resulting pixelation, so I think it's a new bug with 'e'.


I've seen that behavior multiple times with 6.3d where it goes green screen and reboots during heavy rain but fortunately my HR20 worked fine through the storms. I haven't had heavy rains since I manually installed 6.3e so I can't confirm if that bug still exists or not. At any rate this is a bug that tivo/directv needs to fix but I'm not holding my breath on that.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hopefully, a few more bugs will be fixed in the rollout mentioned for 2008.


----------



## denary (Sep 30, 2002)

I am still on 3.1f and did a Clear and Delete last evening. It took a while for this complete. I think part of the reason is due to the # of messages that were in my 'in-box' requesting me to dial in - I think I was up to 180'ish.

After the Clear and Delete completed - It made a HUGE difference in terms of responsiveness of the menu and setting up SP.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

Why didn't you just delete the messages?


----------



## rjnerd (May 28, 2007)

dturturro said:


> Why didn't you just delete the messages?


Once you get above something like 50, you can't open the list anymore. (Machine just hangs, and has to be re-booted to get control back)


----------



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

After reading this thread. I'm so glad I've been out of the loop and still have 3.1.5f installed.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Course you could be like the majority of folks and be perfectly fine and missing on on the significant improvements of 6.2x. Your mileage will clearly vary, but I have used every revision without an incident specific to the software or upgrade itself on any of my 3 HR10's.


----------

